# Pakistan rejects China debt trap theories



## Laozi

*Pakistan rejects China debt trap theories*



*profit.pakistantoday.com.pk*/2020/05/22/pakistan-rejects-china-debt-trap-theories
Staff ReportMay 22, 2020






*ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan on Friday debunked the claims being projected about the so-called ‘heavy debt’ related to China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), with the Foreign Office *once again clarifying that total public debt involved with CPEC outlay was mere 10pc of the country’s overall debt.*

“We have reiterated many times that our total public debt relating to CPEC projects is less than even 10pc of the total debt. Moreover, the public debt obtained from China has a maturity period of 20 years and the interest is 2.34pc. If grants are included, the interest value slides down to about two per cent,” said the Foreign Office spokesperson Aisha Farooqui, rejecting western propaganda over CPEC.

“The claims made by some of the commentators and public officials on Pakistan’s debt obligations relating to CPEC are contrary to facts,” she said, adding that CPEC, a long-term project, has helped address development gaps in energy, infrastructure, industrialization, and job creation.

“Pakistan and China are ‘all-weather strategic cooperative partners’. We are engaged in prompting peace, development and stability in the region based on the principles of mutual respect, mutual benefit, win-win cooperation and shared development. Our ties are based on deep mutual trust and understanding.”

Farooqui said that economic development and long-term prosperity of the people is our government’s top priority.

“CPEC, a flagship project of BRI, is a transformational project contributing positively and transparently to Pakistan’s national development. Pakistan believes that regional economic connectivity will provide a critical stimulus for creating broad-based growth across the region.”

The spokesperson said that Pakistan and China have several mechanisms to discuss matters of mutual interest. Both countries are regularly in touch to address those issues bilaterally.

https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk/2020/05/22/pakistan-rejects-china-debt-trap-theories/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fracker

So PTI should get accountable who was spreading false news about CPEC. They were saying loan has been taken on high interest. Infact even Asad Umer said multiple times on media that this is debit trap like Srilanka
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Repost. 

Merge with earlier thread on this subject. 

- PRTP GWD


----------



## Prince Kassad

Fracker said:


> So PTI should get accountable who was spreading false news about CPEC. They were saying loan has been taken on high interest. Infact even Asad Umer said multiple times on media that this is debit trap like Srilanka
> .



34% return on CPEC power plants (built by the Chinese using Chinese labour and using Chinese tax free parts) to the Chinese and its not a debt trap?

Tax free, customs free industrial zones where only Chinese goods can land and only Chinese labourers employed is not a debt trap?

Billions of rupees spent by the respected Pakistan Army to secure and stabilise the Balochistan and nether regions so that their roads can be made is it not a debt trap.

Where no one asked the local population what they wanted and had no say in the development of the region and a very minimal of local population will be positively affected and its not a debt trap.

Actually yes. Its not a debt trap. Actually it has nothing to do with dept. The Chinese have us by the balls. Its a biological trap.

Countries all over the belt and road project as cancelling billions of dollars worth of projects because of being trapped by the Chinese and their 'campaign promises'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud4000

Fracker said:


> So PTI should get accountable who was spreading false news about CPEC. They were saying loan has been taken on high interest. Infact even Asad Umer said multiple times on media that this is debit trap like Srilanka
> .



PTI said this when they were in the opposition. After coming into power, they have made a U-turn.

Nevertheless, no one in Pakistan seems to know the details of CPEC, whether it's an investment and/or loan. Pakistan will find out eventually when the projects are completed.


----------



## aziqbal

lets get one thing straight 

80% of Pakistan foreign debt is to Western countries which accounts to less than 20% of our infrastructure 

20% of Pakistans foreign debt is to China which account for 80% of our infrastructure development 

so someone explain to me this China debt trap?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PradoTLC

aziqbal said:


> lets get one thing straight
> 
> 80% of Pakistan foreign debt is to Western countries which accounts to less than 20% of our infrastructure
> 
> 20% of Pakistans foreign debt is to China which account for 80% of our infrastructure development
> 
> so someone explain to me this China debt trap?



Also people forget... we actually need this investment

this is something we should have done using our selves with our own resources .

what people are also forgetting Pakistan is paying this on very easy terms.

personally I don’t think we should really react to such articles. In end who is really opposing CPEC?


Americans
Indians
Questionable “Pakistanis” like Husain huqqani


Not one of them wish well for Pakistan so when they write articles stating CPEC is “bad” and we are “concerned” about Pakistani peoples welfare you know the opposite are true.

think when Pakistan was in a great difficulty on such as 26 feb ... where were all these so called concerned parties ?... what where they saying then ?


----------



## Capt. Karnage

This whole projects was meant for facilitating the movement of Chinese goods to the countries in South and Central Asia. But the spread of China virus has angered almost every country in the world and this anger is directed against China and many countries have started to reduce trade with China gradually and banning China made goods. There won't be any buyers of Chinese goods soon so this project is already dead. There is won't be any returns for China.


----------



## Yaseen1

delusions,end users not hate chinese products and only need value for money,just like indian medicines and movies have end users in Pakistan despite extreme hate between two nations


Capt. Karnage said:


> This whole projects was meant for facilitating the movement of Chinese goods to the countries in South and Central Asia. But the spread of China virus has angered almost every country in the world and this anger is directed against China and many countries have started to reduce trade with China gradually and banning China made goods. There won't be any buyers of Chinese goods soon so this project is already dead. There is won't be any returns for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Yaseen1 said:


> delusions,end users not hate chinese products and only need value for money,just like indian medicines and movies have end users in Pakistan despite extreme hate between two nations



Yes, they don't hate Chinese products they hate China for stealing a year or two from their lives. Trade destroyed, tourism destroyed, 300 thousand people killed and counting all because of evil Chinese. China cannot dodge the punishment which is total isolation of China and boycott of Chinese goods. And it has already started.


----------



## Yaseen1

total boycott is impossible,there will be some bad effect on china but in long run people will forget it and things will become smooth,also china may launch such virus to originate from new countries where factories are shifting promoting hate against them 


Capt. Karnage said:


> Yes, they don't hate Chinese products they hate China for stealing a year or two from their lives. Trade destroyed, tourism destroyed, 300 thousand people killed and counting all because of evil Chinese. China cannot dodge the punishment which is total isolation of China and boycott of Chinese goods. And it has already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Yaseen1 said:


> total boycott is impossible,there will be some bad effect on china but in long run people will forget it and things will become smooth,also china may launch such virus to originate from new countries where factories are shifting promoting hate against them



Downfall of China has already started no matter what you say. All countries are united against China and their Trade policies have already amended to isolate China. Just recently 133 Chinese companies have been banned by the US and India banned China from investing in Indian cos. Also a trade war is going bet China and Australia and manufacturers are pulling out of China. I suggest you keep yourself abreast of current developments in the international sphere.


----------



## Yaseen1

these are temporary circumstances ,chinese population is enough to keep demand of their domestic products for certain period and china will not easily allow alternatives ,there is high chance that when such new diseases spread from other countries world will forget about covid19 pandemic and companies will invest in china again,most of third world countries not hate china and are not banning chinese products,central asia,russia,Pakistan,Sirilanka,nkorea,iran ,Syria and gcc as well as eastern europe and latin america are enough for chinese economic sustainability


Capt. Karnage said:


> Downfall of China has already started no matter what you say. All countries are united against China and their Trade policies have already amended to isolate China. Just recently 133 Chinese companies have been banned by the US and India banned China from investing in Indian cos. Also a trade war is going bet China and Australia and manufacturers are pulling out of China. I suggest you keep yourself abreast of current developments in the international sphere.


----------



## Nasr

aziqbal said:


> lets get one thing straight
> 
> 80% of Pakistan foreign debt is to Western countries which accounts to less than 20% of our infrastructure
> 
> 20% of Pakistans foreign debt is to China which account for 80% of our infrastructure development
> 
> so someone explain to me this China debt trap?



The 80% of Western debt of Pakistan, went to fill the bellies and pockets of traitor politicians, political mafias and their families. Haram Khor, kuttay ki nasal, ghaddars. 

Western debt translates into expenses paid in order that leadership in Islamabad, be elected by Washington DC, not the people of Pakistan. Scum like the Sharifs, Zardaris, Bhuttos, their families, their thugs and their families, are the ones who squarely are responsible for the destruction of Pakistan's economy.

China on the other hand, spent the money in the development of their projects, so that the North-South Corridor be built and infrastructure was built to cater to this Corridor. China did this, so it can extend it's economic power across the Arabian Sea, into the Middle East and overpower it's rival, a weakling, hindia.

The only reason why CPEC is possibly beneficial to Pakistan, is where an intelligent nation (which Pakistanis seem adamant in proving otherwise), which is united (which Pakistanis are determined to prove they are not), would exploit this infrastructure development to hammer down and build up it's industries through sheer hardwork, accountability and honest governance.

Any country in Pakistan's place, which is determined enough, would exploit this opportunity and propel further as an economic powerhouse, than South Korea or Turkey.

Pakistanis seem to be a deluded bunch, who worship anything because they think everyone is better than them. That's because they put down their own and fight amongst themselves like a pack of rabid dogs. They admire and are head over heels for Turkey, but they can't muster enough courage and unity long enough, to get their collective heads outta their asse$ in order to emulate or surpass Turkey as an economic power.

Pakistanis seem to have another pitiful mental disease. They seem to think that some savior will rescue them from their plight. Meanwhile, rat-b@stards such as Sharifs, Zardaris, Bhuttos and Talpurs looted and plundered and raped Pakistan's wealth.

Now, like a bunch of mindless buffoons, some among Pakistanis are calling China's CPEC, a death trap. Well news flash buddy, of course CPEC would be a death trap, when in Pakistan j@ck@$$es like the land-mafia, wheat-cartel and diesel-gangs run rampant. Where provincial govt of sindh is as jahil and gawaar and adamant as the bjp mafia in hindia.

Any sensible nation (not Pakistan of course) would have the intellectual capacity, the proactive approach and the will power to exploit CPEC. Leaving every country in it's immediate neighborhood behind in the dust, and growing economically so powerful and with such lightning speed, that enemy is left dumb founded. 

But that's just any sensible nation, not Pakistanis, who act like a bunch of 5 year old spolit brats, with brains made of corn and cattle feed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Yaseen1 said:


> these are temporary circumstances ,chinese population is enough to keep demand of their domestic products for certain period and china will not easily allow alternatives ,there is high chance that when such new diseases spread from other countries world will forget about covid19 pandemic and companies will invest in china again,most of third world countries not hate china and are not banning chinese products,central asia,russia,Pakistan,Sirilanka,nkorea,iran ,Syria and gcc as well as eastern europe and latin america are enough for chinese economic sustainability



I now have started to doubt your understanding of economics. It's India whose economy is driven by domestic consumption and China is a export driven economy so China is going to suffer severely. And majority of China's revenue come from Europe and the US which are now reducing trade with China. Russia is a weak economy suffering from fall in crude prices and so is the case with ME and GCC countries, they can't contribute much to China. Pakistan's economy is on the verge of collapse and it's aid money and waivers that keep it going. North Korea is a dysfunctional state and totally dependent on China for its existence and Sri lanka imports majority of its supplies from us. And that includes railway engines, automobile, weapons and lot of other essentials. So again china is screwed.


----------



## Yaseen1

factories relocation requires half to one decade until that time many such events will occur which may effect this process,when china promote their own domestic currency instead of dollar for trade with these countries poverty will end in these countries and u.s and europe will become less rich,also demand of russian and gcc oil will rise once china buy their oil for production using their own currency instead of dollars and in return sell their products to these nations


Capt. Karnage said:


> I now have started to doubt your understanding of economics. It's India whose economy is driven by domestic consumption and China is a export driven economy so China is going to suffer severely. And majority of China's revenue come from Europe and the US which are now reducing trade with China. Russia is a weak economy suffering from fall in crude prices and so is the case with ME and GCC countries, they can't contribute much to China. Pakistan's economy is on the verge of collapse and it's aid money and waivers that keep it going. North Korea is a dysfunctional state and totally dependent on China for its existence and Sri lanka imports majority of its supplies from us. And that includes railway engines, automobile, weapons and lot of other essentials. So again china is screwed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Yaseen1 said:


> factories relocation requires half to one decade until that time many such events will occur which may effect this process,when china promote their own domestic currency instead of dollar for trade with these countries poverty will end in these countries and u.s and europe will become less rich,also demand of russian and gcc oil will rise once china buy their oil for production using their own currency instead of dollars and in return sell their products to these nations


Oh come on now. I think pakistan will be the only country to accept payment in Chinese currency. And China serves itself and not the country it does trade with. Just look at your own country. You have been associated with then since decades now. Have you become rich? You became poorer instead. Countries like Nigeria and Sri lanka have seen the ugly face of Chinese imperialism behind the facade of bonhomie but not you. Just compare the rate of interest charged by the IMF and China on loan extended to you. China is no one's friend you are going to realise it the hard way.


----------



## Yaseen1

west was selling products in past at much higher price as compared to what china is selling these days and after we switched to chinese products quality of life of our common public has improved much,chinese interest rates are low and it was false allegation that interest were high,actually they were much lower than imf,imf exploits our public by forcing govt to impose high tax on daily used items of poor man but china never imposed such condition on any loan so u.s and their allies are much more imperialist than china


Capt. Karnage said:


> Oh come on now. I think pakistan will be the only country to accept payment in Chinese currency. And China serves itself and not the country it does trade with. Just look at your own country. You have been associated with then since decades now. Have you become rich? You became poorer instead. Countries like Nigeria and Sri lanka have seen the ugly face of Chinese imperialism behind the facade of bonhomie but not you. Just compare the rate of interest charged by the IMF and China on loan extended to you. China is no one's friend you are going to realise it the hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kuru

Sri Lanka was also thinking that there is no debt trap and before they knew it, their port was gone! 

I love the way Pakistan defends China over it's own interest. This is gonna be interesting in a few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Yaseen1 said:


> west was selling products in past at much higher price as compared to what china is selling these days and after we switched to chinese products quality of life of our common public has improved much,chinese interest rates are low and it was false allegation that interest were high,actually they were much lower than imf,imf exploits our public by forcing govt to impose high tax on daily used items of poor man but china never imposed such condition on any loan so u.s and their allies are much more imperialist than china



It's your country and its your choice who you want to associate with but you should not forget the history. Who is more imperialistic is a different topic of discussion but US never abandons it's allies. Pakistan saw impressive growth in economy during the mid 60s and received state of the art weapon systems from the US and west all because the US stood behind you firmly. It even dispatched it's navy to help you in war against us. Although they couldn't do much. Now compare that with China's contributions. They have only abandoned you in need. You may think that they are your iron brothers and your friendship is higher than and deeper than but it's only their enmity with India and political ambitions that have kept this association with you. They don't share the same emotions as you about this.


----------



## kris

Laozi said:


> *Pakistan rejects China debt trap theories*
> 
> 
> 
> *profit.pakistantoday.com.pk*/2020/05/22/pakistan-rejects-china-debt-trap-theories
> Staff ReportMay 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan on Friday debunked the claims being projected about the so-called ‘heavy debt’ related to China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), with the Foreign Office *once again clarifying that total public debt involved with CPEC outlay was mere 10pc of the country’s overall debt.*
> 
> “We have reiterated many times that our total public debt relating to CPEC projects is less than even 10pc of the total debt. Moreover, the public debt obtained from China has a maturity period of 20 years and the interest is 2.34pc. If grants are included, the interest value slides down to about two per cent,” said the Foreign Office spokesperson Aisha Farooqui, rejecting western propaganda over CPEC.
> 
> “The claims made by some of the commentators and public officials on Pakistan’s debt obligations relating to CPEC are contrary to facts,” she said, adding that CPEC, a long-term project, has helped address development gaps in energy, infrastructure, industrialization, and job creation.
> 
> “Pakistan and China are ‘all-weather strategic cooperative partners’. We are engaged in prompting peace, development and stability in the region based on the principles of mutual respect, mutual benefit, win-win cooperation and shared development. Our ties are based on deep mutual trust and understanding.”
> 
> Farooqui said that economic development and long-term prosperity of the people is our government’s top priority.
> 
> “CPEC, a flagship project of BRI, is a transformational project contributing positively and transparently to Pakistan’s national development. Pakistan believes that regional economic connectivity will provide a critical stimulus for creating broad-based growth across the region.”
> 
> The spokesperson said that Pakistan and China have several mechanisms to discuss matters of mutual interest. Both countries are regularly in touch to address those issues bilaterally.
> 
> https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk/2020/05/22/pakistan-rejects-china-debt-trap-theories/


Definitely they won't, one year ago people here in pdf were screaming with joy
Saying CPEC was their saviour, gwadar will become Dubai and china gave loans generously...

The pain in the a*s will start once money needs to be repayed



Laozi said:


> *Pakistan rejects China debt trap theories*
> 
> 
> 
> *profit.pakistantoday.com.pk*/2020/05/22/pakistan-rejects-china-debt-trap-theories
> Staff ReportMay 22, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan on Friday debunked the claims being projected about the so-called ‘heavy debt’ related to China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), with the Foreign Office *once again clarifying that total public debt involved with CPEC outlay was mere 10pc of the country’s overall debt.*
> 
> “We have reiterated many times that our total public debt relating to CPEC projects is less than even 10pc of the total debt. Moreover, the public debt obtained from China has a maturity period of 20 years and the interest is 2.34pc. If grants are included, the interest value slides down to about two per cent,” said the Foreign Office spokesperson Aisha Farooqui, rejecting western propaganda over CPEC.
> 
> “The claims made by some of the commentators and public officials on Pakistan’s debt obligations relating to CPEC are contrary to facts,” she said, adding that CPEC, a long-term project, has helped address development gaps in energy, infrastructure, industrialization, and job creation.
> 
> “Pakistan and China are ‘all-weather strategic cooperative partners’. We are engaged in prompting peace, development and stability in the region based on the principles of mutual respect, mutual benefit, win-win cooperation and shared development. Our ties are based on deep mutual trust and understanding.”
> 
> Farooqui said that economic development and long-term prosperity of the people is our government’s top priority.
> 
> “CPEC, a flagship project of BRI, is a transformational project contributing positively and transparently to Pakistan’s national development. Pakistan believes that regional economic connectivity will provide a critical stimulus for creating broad-based growth across the region.”
> 
> The spokesperson said that Pakistan and China have several mechanisms to discuss matters of mutual interest. Both countries are regularly in touch to address those issues bilaterally.
> 
> https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk/2020/05/22/pakistan-rejects-china-debt-trap-theories/


Regarding the interests quoted by a government official, has the government of Pakistan released those agreements to public?



aziqbal said:


> lets get one thing straight
> 
> 80% of Pakistan foreign debt is to Western countries which accounts to less than 20% of our infrastructure
> 
> 20% of Pakistans foreign debt is to China which account for 80% of our infrastructure development
> 
> so someone explain to me this China debt trap?


Any links to support your claims??



Capt. Karnage said:


> This whole projects was meant for facilitating the movement of Chinese goods to the countries in South and Central Asia. But the spread of China virus has angered almost every country in the world and this anger is directed against China and many countries have started to reduce trade with China gradually and banning China made goods. There won't be any buyers of Chinese goods soon so this project is already dead. There is won't be any returns for China.


This project was always meant to be a connection to China's western part by road.... A bypass for oil transport in case their eastern sea shore is blockaded by usa etc...

BRI in current form is already dead



Yaseen1 said:


> delusions,end users not hate chinese products and only need value for money,just like indian medicines and movies have end users in Pakistan despite extreme hate between two nations


Well, that's true...
What happens if taxes on products increase???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

people will try to get these products through smuggling


kris said:


> Definitely they won't, one year ago people here in pdf were screaming with joy
> Saying CPEC was their saviour, gwadar will become Dubai and china gave loans generously...
> 
> The pain in the a*s will start once money needs to be repayed
> 
> 
> Regarding the interests quoted by a government official, has the government of Pakistan released those agreements to public?
> 
> 
> Any links to support your claims??
> 
> 
> This project was always meant to be a connection to China's western part by road.... A bypass for oil transport in case their eastern sea shore is blockaded by usa etc...
> 
> BRI in current form is already dead
> 
> 
> Well, that's true...
> What happens if taxes on products increase???


----------



## kris

Yaseen1 said:


> factories relocation requires half to one decade until that time many such events will occur which may effect this process,when china promote their own domestic currency instead of dollar for trade with these countries poverty will end in these countries and u.s and europe will become less rich,also demand of russian and gcc oil will rise once china buy their oil for production using their own currency instead of dollars and in return sell their products to these nations


Gone are those days which takes decades/years to shift factories..


----------



## xyxmt

when Indian and Americans are warning us about Chinese debt trap then we should go to sleep happy with a smile on our face.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kris

Yaseen1 said:


> people will try to get these products through smuggling


Really, using what?? Submarines?
For that scenario to happen, such good should be easy to hide, less volume to transport and very good returns..

Example - Gold.. E
ven if land borders are used chinese products without warranty will shoo those customers away

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

training labor and building necessary infrastructure requires years particularly in underdeveloped third world country like india


kris said:


> Gone are those days which takes decades/years to shift factories..


----------



## Capt. Karnage

Yaseen1 said:


> people will try to get these products through smuggling



So now you are advocating illegal means of trade. Great


----------



## kris

Yaseen1 said:


> west was selling products in past at much higher price as compared to what china is selling these days and after we switched to chinese products quality of life of our common public has improved much,chinese interest rates are low and it was false allegation that interest were high,actually they were much lower than imf,imf exploits our public by forcing govt to impose high tax on daily used items of poor man but china never imposed such condition on any loan so u.s and their allies are much more imperialist than china


What are those products hero,daily electronics??
Literally nothing of consideration till last few years... Only since last few years china produced some good quality high end engineering material ( am not sure regarding their economic frugality though ). IMF and china are different. Their targets are different. Even india borrowed from IMF at their terms



Yaseen1 said:


> training labor and building necessary infrastructure requires years particularly in underdeveloped third world country like india


Good point actually... These are actually divided into skilled, semi skilled and highly skilled jobs. Only last is hard to replace

In today's scenario india already have all 3 ready.... I think Vietnam has also got a good base of workers



Yaseen1 said:


> total boycott is impossible,there will be some ,also china may launch such virus to originate from new countries where factories are shifting promoting hate against them


That will be the worst of all ideas, it will literally screw their name for ever. No one will ever side with them ever


----------



## Rana4pak

For *indoos



*


----------



## kris

Capt. Karnage said:


> Downfall of China has already started no matter what you say. All countries are united against China and their Trade policies have already amended to isolate China. Just recently 133 Chinese companies have been banned by the US and India banned China from investing in Indian cos. Also a trade war is going bet China and Australia and manufacturers are pulling out of China. I suggest you keep yourself abreast of current developments in the international sphere.


Their downfall won't be that easy, they have very good fundamentals in financial security... 
But all major countries going against them will have them by their balls



Kuru said:


> Sri Lanka was also thinking that there is no debt trap and before they knew it, their port was gone!
> 
> I love the way Pakistan defends China over it's own interest. This is gonna be interesting in a few years.


Truly



Nasr said:


> The 80% of Western debt of Pakistan, went to fill the bellies and pockets of traitor politicians, political mafias and their families. Haram Khor, kuttay ki nasal, ghaddars.
> 
> Western debt translates into expenses paid in order that leadership in Islamabad, be elected by Washington DC, not the people of Pakistan. Scum like the Sharifs, Zardaris, Bhuttos, their families, their thugs and their families, are the ones who squarely are responsible for the destruction of Pakistan's economy.
> 
> China on the other hand, spent the money in the development of their projects, so that the North-South Corridor be built and infrastructure was built to cater to this Corridor. China did this, so it can extend it's economic power across the Arabian Sea, into the Middle East and overpower it's rival, a weakling, hindia.
> 
> The only reason why CPEC is possibly beneficial to Pakistan, is where an intelligent nation (which Pakistanis seem adamant in proving otherwise), which is united (which Pakistanis are determined to prove they are not), would exploit this infrastructure development to hammer down and build up it's industries through sheer hardwork, accountability and honest governance.
> 
> Any country in Pakistan's place, which is determined enough, would exploit this opportunity and propel further as an economic powerhouse, than South Korea or Turkey.
> 
> Pakistanis seem to be a deluded bunch, who worship anything because they think everyone is better than them. That's because they put down their own and fight amongst themselves like a pack of rabid dogs. They admire and are head over heels for Turkey, but they can't muster enough courage and unity long enough, to get their collective heads outta their asse$ in order to emulate or surpass Turkey as an economic power.
> 
> Pakistanis seem to have another pitiful mental disease. They seem to think that some savior will rescue them from their plight. Meanwhile, rat-b@stards such as Sharifs, Zardaris, Bhuttos and Talpurs looted and plundered and raped Pakistan's wealth.
> 
> Now, like a bunch of mindless buffoons, some among Pakistanis are calling China's CPEC, a death trap. Well news flash buddy, of course CPEC would be a death trap, when in Pakistan j@ck@$$es like the land-mafia, wheat-cartel and diesel-gangs run rampant. Where provincial govt of sindh is as jahil and gawaar and adamant as the bjp mafia in hindia.
> 
> Any sensible nation (not Pakistan of course) would have the intellectual capacity, the proactive approach and the will power to exploit CPEC. Leaving every country in it's immediate neighborhood behind in the dust, and growing economically so powerful and with such lightning speed, that enemy is left dumb founded.
> 
> But that's just any sensible nation, not Pakistanis, who act like a bunch of 5 year old spolit brats, with brains made of corn and cattle feed.


Quite an emotional post I say, but what's the eventuality??
China literally got Pakistan by its ba*ls.
You are dependent on them financially, diplomatically and military....

You can't exploit them. They already have exploited you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1

india has accepted slavery of imf ,it not means we also accept it and not look at alternate sources,
u.s has spread virus in china but their allies are supporting them but if new virus starts from other country it will defeat u.s logic that the nation from where virus originate is responsible for it,
chinese local brands have gained market share in past years and even some companies move out of china these brands will gain more market within china hence reducing outflow of money from china to western world which western companies did


kris said:


> What are those products hero,daily electronics??
> Literally nothing of consideration till last few years... Only since last few years china produced some good quality high end engineering material ( am not sure regarding their economic frugality though ). IMF and china are different. Their targets are different. Even india borrowed from IMF at their terms
> 
> 
> Good point actually... These are actually divided into skilled, semi skilled and highly skilled jobs. Only last is hard to replace
> 
> In today's scenario india already have all 3 ready.... I think Vietnam has also got a good base of workers
> 
> 
> That will be the worst of all ideas, it will literally screw their name for ever. No one will ever side with them ever


----------



## kris

Yaseen1 said:


> india has accepted slavery of imf ,it not means we also accept it and not look at alternate sources,
> u.s has spread virus in china but their allies are supporting them but if new virus starts from other country it will defeat u.s logic that the nation from where virus originate is responsible for it,
> chinese local brands have gained market share in past years and even some companies move out of china these brands will gain more market within china hence reducing outflow of money from china to western world which western companies did



Ok when you called us slaves for taking IMF loan once, what do you call your country that has taken such loans 13 times and not keeping promises even once

Be agood muslim. Don't lie in ramzan



Yaseen1 said:


> india has accepted slavery of imf ,it not means we also accept it and not look at alternate sources,
> u.s has spread virus in china but their allies are supporting them but if new virus starts from other country it will defeat u.s logic that the nation from where virus originate is responsible for it,
> chinese local brands have gained market share in past years and even some companies move out of china these brands will gain more market within china hence reducing outflow of money from china to western world which western companies did


No need to bat for china in this thread mate.. respective threads exists...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

imf loan are not on promise they are based on securities if you not fulfill them they not give loan again so repeated loan suggest that their demands were met


kris said:


> Ok when you called us slaves for taking IMF loan once, what do you call your country that has taken such loans 13 times and not keeping promises even once
> 
> Be agood muslim. Don't lie in ramzan
> 
> 
> No need to bat for china in this thread mate.. respective threads exists...


----------



## kris

Yaseen1 said:


> imf loan are not on promise they are based on securities if you not fulfill them they not give loan again so repeated loan suggest that their demands were met


I didn't ask any of them,don't even know if your claim is true!
Answer my question... Or chew back your words


----------



## Enigma SIG

Capt. Karnage said:


> *This whole projects was meant for facilitating the movement of Chinese goods to the countries in South and Central Asia.* But the spread of China virus has angered almost every country in the world and this anger is directed against China and many countries have started to reduce trade with China gradually and banning China made goods. There won't be any buyers of Chinese goods soon so this project is already dead. There is won't be any returns for China.


You make it sound like only chinese vehicles will be allowed to use the infrastructure which in on itself is a lame argument.


----------



## KhanBaba2

kris said:


> Be agood muslim. Don't lie in ramzan



It's over. Now he can lie.



Yaseen1 said:


> imf loan are not on promise they are based on securities if you not fulfill them they not give loan again so repeated loan suggest that their demands were met



What security have you given for your current IMF loan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kris

KhanBaba2 said:


> It's over. Now he can lie.
> 
> 
> 
> What security have you given for your current IMF loan.


What is left there to provide security....


----------



## Nasr

kris said:


> China literally got Pakistan by its ba*ls.



Really? And weren't held by the balls by america when we were sanctioned multiple times 1965, 1971, 1987 & 1998? What happened there? Didn't we survive? 



> You are dependent on them financially, diplomatically and military....



You seem to make the error of equating China with america. The latter is owned in it's totality by zionists. Also, the whole point of investing in CPEC was for Pakistanis to pull up their bootstraps and work hard and gain an edge by taking advantage of the infrastructure development in Pakistan. CPEC is Pakistan's golden goose, but it ain't gonna lay any gold eggs unless Pakistanis *learn to work hard* and strive further *together*.



> You can't exploit them. They already have exploited you



Again, when a nation learns to respect itself and as a nation, you pull each other up and fight hard for what you work for. Then even your enemy would respect and be cautious not to put the wrong foot forward. China is our friend and ally, forget enemy. 

Pakistanis have this golden opportunity to unite as a nation and brush off this ridiculous mentality we have that we can't fight the corrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kris

Nasr said:


> Really? And weren't held by the balls by america when we were sanctioned multiple times 1965, 1971, 1987 & 1998? What happened there? Didn't we survive?
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to make the error of equating China with america. The latter is owned in it's totality by zionists. Also, the whole point of investing in CPEC was for Pakistanis to pull up their bootstraps and work hard and gain an edge by taking advantage of the infrastructure development in Pakistan. CPEC is Pakistan's golden goose, but it ain't gonna lay any gold eggs unless Pakistanis *learn to work hard* and strive further *together*.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, when a nation learns to respect itself and as a nation, you pull each other up and fight hard for what you work for. Then even your enemy would respect and be cautious not to put the wrong foot forward. China is our friend and ally, forget enemy.
> 
> Pakistanis have this golden opportunity to unite as a nation and brush off this ridiculous mentality we have that we can't fight the corrupt.


Sanctions are different, financial dependents are different. Even though there were sanctions by usa they were not for very long period. More over they always helped you covertly. The question is not about survival here. Question is about independence and sovereignty...

Question of who dictates usa policies is irrelevant... Next no nations development is designed by one project alone never happened before. At the most it can inject some adrenaline to move forward. Just a boost, initiator at the most... At the most you got to brag about in CPEC is good roads , electricity generation that too costly and not competitively priced for industries even then not sufficient for your countries needs.. For a country to progress you need to have R&D. No one will ever help you with that... Screwdriver jobs can never take you forward. You need some eggs to be laid to call it your golden goose...

And I really didn't understand your irrelevant reply to my statement....


----------



## Nasr

kris said:


> Sanctions are different, financial dependents are different. Even though there were sanctions by usa they were not for very long period. More over they always helped you covertly. The question is not about survival here. Question is about independence and sovereignty.



Tell that to the parasites (sharifs, zardaris, bhuttos, chaudhrys, talpurs and etc). It's not like China wanted to make Pakistan totally dependent on it. Had Pakistan's pathetic leadership of the past not screwed the nation over and sold their loyalty to Pakistan for money. We would not be in a position where we have all our eggs in one basket.

And it's not like Pakistan ordered the Soviet Union to invade Afghanistan and come knocking at our doorstep. Not is it that the americans themselves started telling the world lies about Pakistan supporting terrorists. When in reality it's america, britain and france's clandestine agencies that created these terrorists in Libya, Syria, Iraq, Chad and elsewhere. Because of this, Pakistan was unable to diversify it's portfolio of foreign investment. And with parasites like sharifs, bhuttos and zardaris in power, who would want to do business with Pakistan?



> For a country to progress you need to have R&D.



Again, wasn't possible with the likes of sharifs, bhuttos and zardaris in power. 



> No one will ever help you with that.



Really?! And all this time it was surreal to watch how the west has taken hindia by the pinky and tried to make it an economic power to rival or at least hedge against China.



> Screwdriver jobs can never take you forward. You need some eggs to be laid to call it your golden goose.



No one said anything about "_screwdriver jobs_", unity is where a nation begins with. The infrastructure is there to provide the necessary impetus for a nation to surge forward economically. That's how all developing countries industrialized. 



> And I really didn't understand your irrelevant reply to my statement.



Zoom out, perhaps then you may grasp the meaning behind my observations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kris

Nasr said:


> Tell that to the parasites (sharifs, zardaris, bhuttos, chaudhrys, talpurs and etc). It's not like China wanted to make Pakistan totally dependent on it. Had Pakistan's pathetic leadership of the past not screwed the nation over and sold their loyalty to Pakistan for money. We would not be in a position where we have all our eggs in one basket.
> 
> And it's not like Pakistan ordered the Soviet Union to invade Afghanistan and come knocking at our doorstep. Not is it that the americans themselves started telling the world lies about Pakistan supporting terrorists. When in reality it's america, britain and france's clandestine agencies that created these terrorists in Libya, Syria, Iraq, Chad and elsewhere. Because of this, Pakistan was unable to diversify it's portfolio of foreign investment. And with parasites like sharifs, bhuttos and zardaris in power, who would want to do business with Pakistan?
> 
> 
> 
> Again, wasn't possible with the likes of sharifs, bhuttos and zardaris in power.
> 
> 
> 
> Really?! And all this time it was surreal to watch how the west has taken hindia by the pinky and tried to make it an economic power to rival or at least hedge against China.
> 
> 
> 
> No one said anything about "_screwdriver jobs_", unity is where a nation begins with. The infrastructure is there to provide the necessary impetus for a nation to surge forward economically. That's how all developing countries industrialized.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom out, perhaps then you may grasp the meaning behind my observations.



Your leaders incompetence yesterday isn't gonna change your reality today.

Today most of your eggs are within chinese baskets..
Hindia grew it's it's balls and reached today's position step by step. Not at someone's mercy... It's self made story

Yesterday is over. Today is in your hands. Your country has chosen to go hands in gloves with terrorist organisations.... It's your fate now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nahtanbob

Yaseen1 said:


> factories relocation requires half to one decade until that time many such events will occur which may effect this process,when china promote their own domestic currency instead of dollar for trade with these countries poverty will end in these countries and u.s and europe will become less rich,also demand of russian and gcc oil will rise once china buy their oil for production using their own currency instead of dollars and in return sell their products to these nations



for low end products it takes a month to relocate a factory. worst case 3-6 months


----------



## Yaseen1

western companies generally make high end products,low end products are mostly made by chinese companies these days


nahtanbob said:


> for low end products it takes a month to relocate a factory. worst case 3-6 months


----------



## nahtanbob

Yaseen1 said:


> western companies generally make high end products,low end products are mostly made by chinese companies these days



it takes less than a month to relocate the factory to pakistan not years or decades as you claim


----------

